# 3M Dual Lock in the Canada's



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Where can we buy this up here? Anyone?
B.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Acklands Grainger, but it ain't cheap. And they might not have it on the shelf, you might have to special order.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

RoNa!


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Canadian Tire...


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Rona and Canadian Tire eh? I know those stores. I'll have to check it out. It's odd how they're not listed on the 3M website. Weird.
Thanks!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I think I got mine at Reno-dépôt. It was some plain usual hardware store for sure.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Walmart has it


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Staples


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

McDonalds


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> McDonalds


So that's why it leaves that residue.


----------



## juiceboxjosh (May 25, 2016)

Yeah Walmart has it. It's right by the duct tape in my local one. Quite cheap too. It's in a scott's brand box but inside the label on the actual stuff is 3m


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

juiceboxjosh said:


> Yeah Walmart has it. It's right by the duct tape in my local one. Quite cheap too. It's in a scott's brand box but inside the label on the actual stuff is 3m


Now that you mention it, mine is also a Scott 3M hybrid. 

What's up with that?


----------



## juiceboxjosh (May 25, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> Now that you mention it, mine is also a Scott 3M hybrid.
> 
> What's up with that?


I'm not sure. The only non scott one I've found was some small local store in Ontario that I had to call and order by phone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2016)

Do you guys mean Scotch brand or Scott brand?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Every time I see this thread "the Canada's" jumps out at me. How many Canadas are there?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Every time I see this thread "the Canada's" jumps out at me. How many Canadas are there?


Two. One French, one English.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A valid point.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> A valid point.


I say "the Canada's" as a silly reference to "the United States"


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

bduguay said:


> I say "the Canada's" as a silly reference to "the United States"


Maybe you should say "the Confederated provinces"?


----------

